# I'm going to be rich!!



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager and I were out shooting Sun. morning and I got a brillant idea!

Patent pending:










A closer look:










The "duct tape mounts" are an option.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiffy,
You know every time i see your name on a post, i just have to read it. Every post gives me a laugh. 
But this is a good one... Rainman. Ducktape, ducktape, yeah gotta have ducktape, yeah. :lol:

Looks like the Castelton range hasn't changed much. 
Deano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I think the guys to the right of me thought I was serious when they saw me sticking it up there with duct tape. :lol:

How long has it been since you've been out there? A few years ago they put a roof over it. Then this year they did a bunch of dirt work to the berms. It's better than it use to be. People still don't pick their crap up but for the most part it's improved.

So do you think I could make some money with my idea? Might need to shore up the mounts a bit. Might have to get some of that "super strong duct tape."


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I like the duct tape mounts, but I'm sure that you won't be able to get a patent on those. It has undoubtedly been done before. 

I also like the custom ammo box/bag, whatever. Has that got a ziplock top or do you have to tape it shut? 

:lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That ziplock is my trick! Passed down from generations of reloaders before me.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I've heard they also double as lunch carryng devices. :wink: :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiffy,

I'd like to see you use that out coyote hunting.  wouldn't be so bad out shooting prairie dogs. :sniper:

I shot there while they had the new roof. It's been around 2 years since i've been there. yeah I agree it still looks like people are still leaving their crap their. There was a nice old guy that came out there ever now and then to clean up the targets, computer monitors, propane cylinders, etc and burn what he could.

Sorry off subject:
Propane tanks at a shooting range have no business being there, Did you know that 1 gallon of Propane expands to 270 gallons of vapor. 1 gallon of propane expanded is 36.38 cubic feet. Imagine how big of a bang that would make. that'd singe your eyebrows.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> I've heard they also double as lunch carryng devices. :wink: :lol:


Naw, if you use one of those for your lunch the frosting sticks to the bag and not to the donut, I hate when that happens. 

:lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Voice of experience? :huh: :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Deano, I've seen a few propane tanks out there also. I agree........ :roll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Voice of experience? :huh: :lol:


Well............Yeah. You know where I work.  8)

:lol:

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Can I get one on a swivel mount. I much prefer to know what the crosswinds are.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah yes, a swivel mount. Great idea! I'll get to work on that. :wink:

(thinking to myself) "Now how do I incorporate duct tape......."


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It's already on a swivel mount!! You just turn the turret until the wind meter faces into the wind. Cant' believe you didn't see that right off.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Can you add a 500, 1000, and 1500 yard extension?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

jhegg said:


> Can you add a 500, 1000, and 1500 yard extension?


Yup! But it takes LOTS more duct tape!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Jiffy,

That is a great idea!

By turning the turret to measure the crosswind, it will automatically apply the correct windage adjustment for that wind!!!!!!!

I would like place my order with extra duct tape for those long shots. Please send mine to lollypop falls, north idaho minnesota and I will pay in gold bond stamps.

I will never miss again!(at least not until I shoot again) :beer:

Jaybic
USMC 0352
Semper FI


----------

